# Serbian (BCS) vs. Slovak: I hope that new year will be better!



## pallina89

Hi again to everyone.
I wanna send to my friend this message on serbian language (becouse he can understand serbian but  I just noticed his message was on..slovak xD -thanks guys again for your help).
My message is:
I really hope that this new year will be better than the 2009 and you will find love, success and a nice work.
See you soon and thanks for your email.
Context: answer to a friend (male)


----------



## Orlin

My attempt:
Zaista se nadam da će ova nova godina biti bolja nego 2009. godina i naćićeš ljubav, uspeh i lep posao.
Vidimo se skoro i hvala za tvoj email.
This is probably a literal translation - wait for corrections or better translations by natives (I don't know how to translate exactly in this context the broad English word _nice_).
BTW, I am not completely sure that a Slovak will understand this - probably he will, but it is much better to send him a message in Slovak - other foreros can offer Slovak versions.


----------



## phosphore

Orlin said:


> My attempt:
> Zaista se nadam da će ova nova godina biti bolja nego 2009. (godina) i naći ćeš da ćeš naći ljubav, uspeh i lep posao.
> Vidimo se skoro uskoro i hvala za tvoj email.


 
I would say:

"Iskreno se nadam da će ova nova godina biti bolja od 2009. i da ćeš pronaći ljubav, uspeh i lep posao. Vidimo se uskoro i hvala za email."

However, I didn't understand your friend's message in Slovak at all, so I don't think he would understand your message if he doesn't speak Serbian. You better translate it to Slovak.


----------



## pallina89

Thank you so much guys!
(My friend can read it, and He understood the message, he answered me 'hvala mnogo')
See you soon!


----------



## Azori

pallina89 said:


> Thank you so much guys!
> (My friend can read it, and He understood the message, he answered me 'hvala mnogo')
> See you soon!


Maybe off-topic, but you don't speak Slovak nor Serbian, the message was written in Slovak and you asked for a Serbian translation knowing that your friend doesn't speak Serbian? May I ask why?


----------



## pallina89

No, the whole email was written in english.
The last sentence in that language, my friend can speak slovak (his language) and serbian. I though he wrote in serbian cos he is helping me with serbian language


----------



## Orlin

Off-topic: Ja isto verujem da Slovak ne može razumeti ovu poruku ako ne zna srpski - verovatno zato što:
1. Nemali deo leksika je daleko od slovačkog - mislim da posebno nerazumljive budu reči _naći_, _posao_, _bolja_, _nego_, a čini mi se i _nadam_, _ljubav_ i _hvala_; _godina_ je lažni prijatelj (mada kontekst u nekoj meri pomaže). Slovački forera, ispravite me ako grešim.
2. BCS futur, koji je ovde tako bitan, bio bi misteriozna konstrukcija za bilo kog Slovaka koji ne govori BCS.
phosphore, hvala za ispravke - ja razumem zašto je ispravljena 1. rečenica mog prevoda (nehotično sam ispustio "da", reč "godina" je nepotrebna), ali nije mi jasno zašto _skoro_ -> _uskoro_ - u čemu je razlika (da li nije _skoro _srpska reč)?


----------



## Duya

"Skoro" se koristi za prošlost (=nedavno), a "uskoro" za budućnost. Pored vremenskog značenja, "skoro" može značiti "blizu, zamalo".


----------



## phosphore

Duya said:


> "Skoro" se koristi za prošlost (=nedavno), a "uskoro" za budućnost. Pored vremenskog značenja, "skoro" može značiti "blizu, zamalo".


 
Tako je.

Videli smo se _skoro_, viđamo se _skoro_ svaki dan i _uskoro_ ćemo se ponovo videti.


----------



## pallina89

Sorry guys, My answer caused a problem? 
Becouse I don't understand anything about your writing 
Sorry if it is *off-topic*


----------



## phosphore

Don't worry, we are discussing some points of grammar.


----------



## Orlin

Is switching to Serbian problematic to you? If you really don't understand, I'll summarise:
1. I commented why a Slovak can't understand the message that we proposed without knowledge of Serbian and asked a question about the corrections of my translation.
2. Serbian forera answered about the difference between _skoro_ and _uskoro_.


----------



## Azori

Orlin said:


> Ja isto verujem da Slovak ne može razumeti ovu poruku ako ne zna srpski - verovatno zato što:
> 1. Nemali deo leksika je daleko od slovačkog - mislim da posebno nerazumljive budu reči _naći_, _posao_, _bolja_, _nego_, a čini mi se i _nadam_, _ljubav_ i _hvala_; _godina_ je lažni prijatelj (mada kontekst u nekoj meri pomaže). Slovački forera, ispravite me ako grešim.


_Zaista se nadam da će ova nova godina biti bolja nego 2009 (godina), i da ćeš naći ljubav, uspeh i lep posao. Vidimo se uskoro i hvala za tvoj email._

The first sentence would be basically meaningless for a Slovak speaker who hasn't studied BCS, but the latter can be translated (roughly) into Slovak as "Uvidíme sa čoskoro a ďakujem za tvoj email." (however, "see you soon" translates as "do skorého videnia"; "uvidíme sa čoskoro" doesn't really fit here) Chvála is "praise" in Slovak.
From the first sentence, a Slovak speaker will not understand the words: se, nadam, da, će, ova, bolja, nego, ćeš, naći, posao. False friends: godina - hodina - hour, lep - glue. Understandable words (more or less): zaista - in Slovak zaiste - certainly; nova - nová - new; biti - byť (to be) or biť (to beat); i - and, also; ljubav - something related to love; uspeh - úspech - success.
Here is a Slovak version:
Pevne dúfam, že tento nový rok bude lepší ako bol rok 2009, a že si nájdeš lásku, úspech a peknú prácu. Do skorého videnia a ďakujem za tvoj email.


----------



## slavic_one

Toto by sa ešte mohlo rozumieť:
se → sa
ova / ta → tato
naći → natji → najti → najíti → naísť 
(_hvala_ je aj v chorvatčine "praise")


----------



## Orlin

slavic_one said:


> Toto by sa ešte mohlo rozumieť:
> se → sa
> ova / ta → tato
> naći → natji → najti → najíti → naísť
> (_hvala_ je aj v chorvatčine "praise")


 
Ima logike u pretpostavci o prvih 2 navedene reči, ali po meni za "naći" je potrebna premnogo fantazije (čini mi se tako daleko).

@lior neith: razumete li BCS?


----------



## slavic_one

Orlin said:


> Ima logike u pretpostavkama o prve 2 navedene reči, ali po meni za "naći" je potrebno previše fantazije (čini mi se tako daleko).



naći - standardno hrvatski
natji - iz pretpostavke da je ć nastao iz palataliziranog t
najti - obrnemo li predhodni, ili uzmemo međimurski/zagorski kajkavski izraz
najíti - ubacivanjem jednog dugog i dobivamo češki izraz
naísť - dalje će već oni razumjeti


----------



## Orlin

(Off topic?) Hvala za izpravke, slavic_one! Zanimljivo je da ja sam prvi put napisao "potrebno previše" ali sam kasnije odlučio da "ispravim". Ponekad tvorim takve gluposti kad istovremeno mislim o mnogim stvarima (sad vidim šta sam stvorio u 1. rečenici)!


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> (Off topic?) Hvala za izpravke, slavic_one! Zanimljivo je da ja sam prvi put napisao "potrebno previše" ali sam kasnije odlučio da "ispravim". Ponekad tvorim takve gluposti kad istovremeno mislim o mnogim stvarima (sad vidim šta sam stvorio u 1. rečenici)!



Kad razmislim o tome, izgleda da je "previše" jedini prilog u kojem se prefiks "pre-" kombinuje sa komparativom ("više"), a ne sa pozitivom ("mnogo")? 

Tako da je Orlinova greška potpuno razumljiva -- "premnogo" je regularniji oblik, no nažalost nije i ispravan (mada mislim da sam ga čuo kod izvornih govornika -- možda baš s juga Srbije?)...


----------



## Azori

slavic_one said:


> Toto by sa ešte mohlo rozumieť:
> se → sa
> ova / ta → tato tá → táto (diacritics)
> naći → natji → najti → najíti → naísť  nájsť
> (_hvala_ je aj v chorvátčine "praise")


Or so - with. Ova and naći are too different, in my opinion. (I wouldn't guess them, personally)


----------



## slavic_one

lior neith said:


> Or so - with. Ova and naći are too different, in my opinion. (I wouldn't guess them, personally)



Jaaj! Vďaka, s čiarama naozaj mám problémy.
Hej, spýtal som sa aj spolubývajúciho (ktory je Slovak) či by odhadnul čo znamena "naći" ale poviel že nie.

@Moderators→why this thread isn't changed to Slovak?!


----------



## Orlin

slavic_one said:


> Jaaj! Vďaka, s čiarama naozaj mám problémy.
> Hej, spýtal som sa aj spolubývajúciho (ktory je Slovak) či by odhadnul čo znamena "naći" ale poviel že nie.
> 
> @Moderators→why this thread isn't changed to Slovak?!


 
Ja sam takođe siguran da BCS reči koje smo komentirali u postovima br. 14, 15, 16 i 19 nisu razumljive za Slovaka ko nije učio BCS (za transformacije u postu br. 14 je potrebno znati nešto o hrvatskom - posebno je komplikovan slučaj s "naći", gde je nužno izvršiti čak 4 (!) transformacije).
Mislim da treba ubaciti "Slovak" u naslov threada da bi sve bilo OK jer se thread u ovom vidu odnosi i na srpski i na slovački.


----------



## sokol

Mod note:

This thread had a bad start because it began with a misunderstanding (OP asked about a translation to Serbian even though later it became clear that she needed a Slovak translation).

Now this further lead to a discussion whether a Slovak guy would or could possibly understand the Serbian sentence. I didn't want to delete those threads as (somehow) they still related to the topic, and also it wouldn't have made much sense to split them off to a new thread.

My solution to this Gordian knot is to make this a contrastive thread, Serbian vs. Slovak. 

[Edit: I'm seeing now that Orlin posted simultaneously with me, and suggested the same thing. ]


----------



## slavic_one

sokol said:


> Mod note:
> 
> This thread had a bad start because it began with a misunderstanding (OP asked about a translation to Serbian even though later it became clear that she needed a Slovak translation).
> 
> Now this further lead to a discussion whether a Slovak guy would or could possibly understand the Serbian sentence. I didn't want to delete those threads as (somehow) they still related to the topic, and also it wouldn't have made much sense to split them off to a new thread.
> 
> My solution to this Gordian knot is to make this a contrastive thread, Serbian vs. Slovak.
> 
> [Edit: I'm seeing now that Orlin posted simultaneously with me, and suggested the same thing. ]



Zašto samo srpski? Ja sam čak spomenuo neke hrvatske dijalekte koji ne egzistiraju u Srbiji.


----------



## Orlin

slavic_one said:


> Zašto samo srpski? Ja sam čak spomenuo neke hrvatske dijalekte koji ne egzistiraju u Srbiji.


 
Možda BCS vs. slovački - tehnička greška? (Verovatno sokol i ja nismo primetili uključivanje hrvatskih dijalekata - ja se izvinjavam što sam pisao "srpski" u postu br. 21). Inače ne mislim da je to problem jer mi uvek postavljamo BCS u naslove tema o bilo kom od ova 3 jezika.


----------



## sokol

slavic_one said:


> Zašto samo srpski? Ja sam čak spomenuo neke hrvatske dijalekte koji ne egzistiraju u Srbiji.


As Orlin said already, Croatian dialects aren't excluded at all, neither are Bosnian dialects for that matter.

By convention thread titles about BCS should at least have the abbreviation "BCS" in the title (simply to make search for BCS topics achievable), and if the OP adds any specific language (Serbian, Croatian or Bosnian) in the title this will remain there.
So that's just a convention: the original poster asked about a Serbian translation, thus title "Serbian (BCS)", but no dialects of BCS are excluded.

This has been discussed previously (in a now closed thread about adding BCS to titles) and we really shouldn't discuss this in this thread here, we're already going off-topic again.  But if you like we may begin a new discussion about this, preferably in a new thread.


----------



## slavic_one

Uh.. oprosti, ja sam očito previdio BCS u zagradama. Ispričavam se, u redu je.


----------



## Azori

slavic_one said:


> Jaaj! Vďaka, s čiarama dĺžňami naozaj mám mám naozaj problémy.
> Hej, spýtal som sa aj spolubývajúceho (ktorý je Slovák), či by odhadnul uhádol, čo znamená "naći", ale poviel povedal, že nie.


čiara - line, with lines - s čiarami; dĺžeň - acute accent


----------



## phosphore

lior neith said:


> _Zaista se nadam da će ova nova godina biti bolja nego 2009 (godina), i da ćeš naći ljubav, uspeh i lep posao. Vidimo se uskoro i hvala za tvoj email._
> 
> The first sentence would be basically meaningless for a Slovak speaker who hasn't studied BCS, but the latter can be translated (roughly) into Slovak as "Uvidíme sa čoskoro a ďakujem za tvoj email." (however, "see you soon" translates as "do skorého videnia"; "uvidíme sa čoskoro" doesn't really fit here) Chvála is "praise" in Slovak.
> From the first sentence, a Slovak speaker will not understand the words: se, nadam, da, će, ova, bolja, nego, ćeš, naći, posao. False friends: godina - hodina - hour, lep - glue. Understandable words (more or less): zaista - in Slovak zaiste - certainly; nova - nová - new; biti - byť (to be) or biť (to beat); i - and, also; ljubav - something related to love; uspeh - úspech - success.
> Here is a Slovak version:
> Pevne dúfam, že tento nový rok bude lepší ako bol rok 2009, a že si nájdeš lásku, úspech a peknú prácu. Do skorého videnia a ďakujem za tvoj email.


 
"Pevne dúfam, že tento nový rok bude lepší ako bol rok 2009, a že si nájdeš lásku, úspech a peknú prácu. Do skorého videnia a ďakujem za tvoj email."

Our understanding of Slovak would be even more limited, I would say: we would understand "nový", "bude lepší", "si nájdeš", "úspech", "do skorého videnia", "za tvoj email" and "rok" with the help of "rok 2009" (otherwise "rok" means a completely different thing) and nothing else.


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:


> "Pevne dúfam, že tento nový rok bude lepší ako bol rok 2009, a že si nájdeš lásku, úspech a peknú prácu. Do skorého videnia a ďakujem za tvoj email."
> 
> Our understanding of Slovak would be even more limited, I would say: we would understand "nový", "bude lepší", "si nájdeš", "úspech", "do skorého videnia", "za tvoj email" and "rok" with the help of "rok 2009" (otherwise "rok" means a completely different thing) and nothing else.



A k tomu bi "lepší" vjerojatno razumio krivo, jer to ne znači _ljepši_, nego _bolji_ 

@ lior → ešte raz ďakujem.


----------



## Orlin

phosphore said:


> "Pevne dúfam, že tento nový rok bude lepší ako bol rok 2009, a že si nájdeš lásku, úspech a peknú prácu. Do skorého videnia a ďakujem za tvoj email."
> 
> Our understanding of Slovak would be even more limited, I would say: we would understand "nový", "bude lepší", "si nájdeš", "úspech", "do skorého videnia", "za tvoj email" and "rok" with the help of "rok 2009" (otherwise "rok" means a completely different thing) and nothing else.


 
Pre svega srećan Božić svima koji ga slave po julijanskom kalendaru!
Ja bih rekao jednako limitirano - i sa srpske i sa slovačke perspektive ima samo oko 50% razumljivosti reči respektivnog drugog jezika u tom kontekstu (sudeći po lior neith i phosphore) i još važnije je to što nisu razumljivi bitni delovi poruke, zato se i gubi u višoj ili manjoj meri generalni smisao i treba "rekonstruirati" značenje teksta uz pomoć tih "razumljivih komada" i sopstvenog osećaja.


----------



## Duya

phosphore said:
			
		

> a peknú prácu



Mene ovo asocira na "peeno prase" .



Orlin said:


> Pre svega srean Boi svima koji ga slave po julijanskom kalendaru!



Hvala!


----------



## vianie

> a Slovak speaker will not understand the words: se, nadam, da, će, ova, bolja, nego, ćeš, naći, posao


nádejam sa
než


----------



## slavic_one

vianie said:


> nádejam sa
> než



Šak!


----------

